# Thomas Manton on the pope as leader of the great apostasy



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 21, 2019)

This apostasy from our Lord’s authority and the interests of his kingdom is some notable and discernible apostasy, and the head patron thereof is Antichrist. ...

For more, see Thomas Manton on the pope as leader of the great apostasy.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Oct 21, 2019)

_But the great apostasy is eminently found in some external visible church, where these corruptions are generally received and defended. For the head of that church is Antichrist, where doctrine is corrupted, *and the worship mingled with idolatry*, and the government a usurpation, and bent against the holy seed that desire to worship God in spirit and in truth; there is this manifest revolt from and rebellion against God and Christ, though they push with the horns of the lamb.
_
Have you seen the Amazon fertility goddess debacle at their latest Synod?


----------



## Susan777 (Oct 21, 2019)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> _But the great apostasy is eminently found in some external visible church, where these corruptions are generally received and defended. For the head of that church is Antichrist, where doctrine is corrupted, *and the worship mingled with idolatry*, and the government a usurpation, and bent against the holy seed that desire to worship God in spirit and in truth; there is this manifest revolt from and rebellion against God and Christ, though they push with the horns of the lamb.
> _
> Have you seen the Amazon fertility goddess debacle at their latest Synod?


This morning someone snuck in the Vatican and grabbed 4 of them and threw them in the Tiber.


----------



## RJ Spencer (Oct 21, 2019)

I used to hold to the classic Historicist interpretation that the Pope is the anti-Christ, now I believe that every generation has a great antinomian leader. I still agree with Manton. The mixing of paganistic antinomianism with Christianity began, or was most prevalent, in Rome. The antinomian apostasy is ever occurring.


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Oct 23, 2019)

Susan777 said:


> This morning someone snuck in the Vatican and grabbed 4 of them and threw them in the Tiber.


Normally I like to keep an eye on what is going on in the Vatican, certainly with this Pope, but have been so distracted with side projects that I totally missed what has been happening.

Hats off to the guys who got rid of the idols, but the response from Rome has been nothing short of disturbing. The statement was that it is theft and that the statues represent “fertility and mother earth” (interesting side note, my iPhone actually auto-capitalized the m and e in mother earth), i can not imagine the Papacy doesn’t see the damnable idolatry in those words. Multiple sources with knowledge of the Amazonian occult have confirmed the idols to be of Pachamama, some kind of pagan earth goddess.

Secondly, a reporter is saying that the Pope told him that he doesn’t believe that Jesus was divine. No response from the Vatican.....

Not a good time to be Catholic.

edit: I forgot to add that it is now also possible to confess ecological sins to a priest, not unlike our plant praying friends. I listened to a sermon by a traditional priest who said that if anyone wants to confess sins against the earth he will prescribe 1 Hail Mary per carbon footprint, that made me chuckle.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus (Oct 23, 2019)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> Not a good time to be Catholic.



'Tis never a good time to be an idolatrous papist, brother. It is always a most appropriate time to be Catholic in the purest form of the word.

Reactions: Like 2 | Amen 2


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Oct 23, 2019)

Reformed Bookworm said:


> 'Tis never a good time to be an idolatrous papist, brother. It is always a most appropriate time to be Catholic in the purest form of the word.


Indeed brother. On the upside lapsed Catholics are my favorite group to *witness* too, the harvest is plentiful.


----------



## Smeagol (Oct 23, 2019)

Seeking_Thy_Kingdom said:


> Indeed brother. On the upside lapsed Catholics are my favorite group *to whiteness too*, the harvest is plentiful.



Gettin woke!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Seeking_Thy_Kingdom (Oct 23, 2019)

Grant Jones said:


> Gettin woke!


Hahahahaha, wow.... my autocorrect is on a roll this morning!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Minh (Oct 23, 2019)

What I fear most as a Protestant is the subtlety and the craftiness of the Romish arguments that can led me astray from the apostolic faith. I was worried about swimming across the Tiber into the Harlot of Babylon. It provide an beautiful outward form that can allure the eyes of evangelicals such as Scott Hahn as if Rome was the only surviving church throughout history. I thank God so much after a painful awareness of Rome's deceitfulness when He led me out of Catholic high school, resulting in a year of sorrowful solitude before I come to this wonderful realization.

Just watch a documentary about J.H.Newman by Bishop Robert Barron. What I find astonishing is that Romanism, finding no support in early church history, relies heavily on the papacy as "the living voice", as Newman argues. It's also ironic that Newman understood the corruption of the Romish church and yet, unlike other Tractarians, chose to follow the man of sins. He contended that unlike the national church of England, Rome is the representative of Christ's Church around the world. I wonder if "the living voice" did away protest against untruth when he himself was sunken into immorality and falsehood.


----------

